# Would you ask this question?



## MMiz (Aug 2, 2004)

When responding to a medical/assault call in a private residence, is it appropriate for a *police officer *to ask a woman if she is a prostitute?

I'm not asking if it is legal, but rather it it is _appropriate._

My partner and I disagreed on this one, but I understand where she is coming from.  Again, is it okay for a *police officer*, not EMT to ask this question.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 2, 2004)

Was that the woman's residence, or someone else's?  _In certain situations_, I think it is appropriate for the police officer (not an EMT) to ask that question.   Under no circumstances is it appropriate for the EMT to ask that.

I actually had a call similar to this, and the woman was a prostitute.  The cops didn't care though, and we treated her just like we treat any other patient.


----------



## ma2va92 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Aug 2 2004, 07:34 AM
> * When responding to a medical/assault call in a private residence, is it appropriate for a police officer to ask a woman if she is a prostitute?
> 
> I'm not asking if it is legal, but rather it it is appropriate.
> ...


 To me it would make no difference.. unless alittle more BSI was taken... from what you said this would only be info use in court.... it should not affect treatment.. 

_appropriate._... for who... the PO at the house ... yes.. it was... for you giving medical never....

but hold a date open .. when you are asked in court what did the officer ask the victim


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Aug 2 2004, 07:59 AM
> * Was that the woman's residence, or someone else's?  In certain situations, I think it is appropriate for the police officer (not an EMT) to ask that question.   Under no circumstances is it appropriate for the EMT to ask that.
> 
> I actually had a call similar to this, and the woman was a prostitute.  The cops didn't care though, and we treated her just like we treat any other patient. *


 In certain circumstances, I agree that it would be appropriate for the officer to ask this question.  It would depend upon the reason for the call and the reason for the question (i.e. Does her profession have something to do with the call (assault, drugs, etc...)

For the life of me, I can't come up with a scenario that it would be appropriate for an EMT to ask that type of question, though.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Aug 4 2004, 01:17 AM
> * For the life of me, I can't come up with a scenario that it would be appropriate for an EMT to ask that type of question, though. *


 Unless one was asking in order to acquire her services...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt+Aug 4 2004, 02:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuelt @ Aug 4 2004, 02:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Aug 4 2004, 01:17 AM
> * For the life of me, I can't come up with a scenario that it would be appropriate for an EMT to ask that type of question, though. *


Unless one was asking in order to acquire her services...    [/b][/quote]
 Man, I was hoping that you wouldn't go there.   :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 6, 2004)

Hehehehehe....   :lol:


----------



## Firechic (Aug 8, 2004)

hahaha that was a funny one!

I think the *police officer* had every right to ask her that question. Why wouldn't it be appropriate?
 B)


----------

